# استفسار عن مكونات الفازلين والفكس



## عبدالملك البعجري (30 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نحن في صدد عمل مصنع كيماويات " شامبوهات وكريمات "

اريد ان استفسر عن التركيبة الكيميائية لكريم الفازلين والفكس وطريقة تحضيرها ؟؟ علما بأن الخلاط سعتة 1.5 طن 

لكم مني جزيل الشكر​


----------

